

"Buzz In Motion" - Youtube & Twitter Mashup - shm
http://www.buzzinmotion.com

======
chaosprophet
So it shows videos corresponding to Twitter's trending topics eh??? Hmmmm, I
didnt strike me as something I'd use. I can't exactly pin point why, but I
think it's because it's going to be very rare that trending topics have any
appropriate related videos. Also, a lot of twitter trending topics at a lot of
times are memes or spam.

And about the design, I really think you should stick to using a single colour
for the entire text (on the about page), as opposed to using a different
colour for each word.

